# Felt Z4



## goofygoober (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi,
I bought a 2nd hand Felt Z4 frameset and had it buil tup with the group set and finishing kit that I stripped off my previous frame.






The build is as follows:


Felt Z4 56cm frameset (2010)
Dura Ace 7900 shifters, calipers and front and rear mech
FSA K Force Mega Exo chainset (172.5mm 50/34) 
FSA Mega Exo ceramic bottom bracket
Shimano Pro Vibe carbon bars, steam and seatpost
Fizik Aliante saddle
Jagwire road pro cable set
Lizard skins 3.2mm DSP bar tape
Planet X 52mm carbon/alloy clinchers
Conti GP4000S tyres
Elite custom race bottle cages

Not been out on it yet (other than round the block) but looking forward to giving it a blast.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice looking bike, how much does it weigh?


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice bike.


----------



## goofygoober (Oct 5, 2005)

SundayNiagara said:


> Nice looking bike, how much does it weigh?


Hi,
Not had a chance to weigh it yet .... Will post the details ASAP.


----------

